# Quark......



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've never had quark and TBH not heard of it much until i joined this forum, can anyone tell me if it tastes anything remotely like cottage cheese? as that stuff just makse me wanna puke can't stand it..lol

Also is this a good one to buy

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/sainsburys-price-comparison/Cheese/Sainsburys_Be_Good_to_Yourself_Quark_250g.html


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tastes more like Greek yogurt imo. Smooth texture, little bit sour but not massively. I really like it and use it on lots of things.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Tastes more like Greek yogurt imo. Smooth texture, little bit sour but not massively. I really like it and use it on lots of things.


Cheers Ben , I'll give it a go then:thumbup1:


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Good stuff tastes nothin like that foul **** great for a bulk makes me proper hungry. The sainsburys one is the best one I've tried


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

mrjord said:


> Good stuff tastes nothin like that foul **** great for a bulk makes me proper hungry. The sainsburys one is the best one I've tried


Good to know! Cottage cheese is just foul, don't know how people eat it ..lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good to know! Cottage cheese is just foul, don't know how people eat it ..lol


Agree!! You tried Taramasalata as well, fkn stuff is pink!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Agree!! You tried Taramasalata as well, fkn stuff is pink!!!


Never tried that! don't think I ever will..lol


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

This Quark seems too good to be true!!!! I bought some of it from Tesco added suger free jelly crystals, whey powder,water and then mixed together.........F*#king lovely!!!!

There has to be a bad side to this stuff as nothing that tastes that good can be that good for you, its impossible. I ate half of it, then worked out what I was getting from it and apparentley I got 45gr Protein, 1gr Fat and 8gr Carbs. Is Quark really that good ?????


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Quark is the business in my opinion - usually mix some whey in and have it before bedtime. Couldn't stomach cottage cheese so had a look at some alternatives - much easier to wolf down.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I mixed mine with yogurt and grapes, bloody lovely as a healthy pudding.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Yep it's good stuff, taste nothing like cottage cheese


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quark......... isn't that the noise a posh Duck makes???? :whistling:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its bloody rotten only good for brick layers to stick bricks together.

Give you an example,,,,,its like someone puking in your mouth


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Mix it with sugar free jelly crystals its lovely.

Morrisons is the best quark.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Agree!! You tried Taramasalata as well, fkn stuff is pink!!!


Raw veg sticks dipped into taramasalata is feckin lovely mate!


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quark on its own is rotten so best mix it with a protein powder and one or two drops of flavouring.

I then leave it in the fridge so it cools down and have it before bed and it tastes wicked.

There is also a big difference between brands so try a few out as I prefer the quark Morrison sell than the one Asda sell


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Apart from the fact that you can mix it with other ingredients to make it taste better,the favorites being jelly crystals and a whey powder. Is there anything bad nutritionally with Quark?, Can you eat while prepping for a contest for instance?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

miller669 said:


> Apart from the fact that you can mix it with other ingredients to make it taste better,the favorites being jelly crystals and a whey powder. Is there anything bad nutritionally with Quark?, Can you eat while prepping for a contest for instance?


Don't see why not. As far as I'm aware, its low fat/high protein consisting mainly of calcium caseinate.


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers squatthis. In that case I will adjust my diets macros to include it as a pudding for my evening meals!!!! If you eat two at a time, does that make it Noahs Quark!!!!!! Look there have been a load of bad quark jokes on here and I was feeling left out,Sorry.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

miller669 said:


> Cheers squatthis. In that case I will adjust my diets macros to include it as a pudding for my evening meals!!!! If you eat two at a time, does that make it Noahs Quark!!!!!! Look there have been a load of bad quark jokes on here and I was feeling left out,Sorry.


haha no, but it may make you quark like a duck.


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

> haha no, but it may make you quark like a duck.


I think your quarking up the wrong tree with that one mate.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

What is everyone quarking about!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, Im a little late but Im here!!

Quark................bloomin amazing wonderful fantabulous stuff! Endless ways of eating it, all great!

Myprotein drops are awesome in it, or protein powder. You can add some flavouring, crumble oat cakes and put the quark on top, healthy style cheesecake. Or two big dollops, mix with an egg white, scoop of protein and micro it for a min or two, warm mousse like pudding.

Also, you can mix with egg whites, pour over peppers/onions etc and cook for about 20 mins, its like a quiche.

I love the stuff!!!


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Been eating a 250g pot of quark just before bed for the past couple of years! Love the stuff.

Morrisons and Sainsbos are the best, avoid Tesco's.

Mix with a big old tablespoon of peanut butter for a perfect slow release meal while you're sleeping. ZZZZZ


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got some yesterday. Tastes like Greek yoghurt


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

quark lovely i have it with peanut butter chock whey, or with half lemon with one meringue shell or one digestive biscuit stunning:tongue:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you think quark would be good to mix with Tuna? Instead of using mayo you could mix quark and chilli flakes in and put it in a wholemeal sub! Thinking of this for a good off season meal!


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

never heard of it till reading this and now im starting to feel ive missed out.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Do you think quark would be good to mix with Tuna? Instead of using mayo you could mix quark and chilli flakes in and put it in a wholemeal sub! Thinking of this for a good off season meal!


Yep, tried & tested and its good. I've used it for a few things like that as a substitute for mayo, like chicken tikka and its not quite as good as mayo but its still good and even better due to nutritional content.

Also, great for adding into sauces to make them creamier, and amazing when added to pesto and pasta, few peppers & onions, awesome!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

> never heard of it till reading this and now im starting to feel ive missed out.


You are missing out.................get to the supermarket, Morrisons or Sainsburys that is, grab some quark and come and join us in the world of quark!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yep, tried & tested and its good. I've used it for a few things like that as a substitute for mayo, like chicken tikka and its not quite as good as mayo but its still good and even better due to nutritional content.
> 
> Also, great for adding into sauces to make them creamier, and amazing when added to pesto and pasta, few peppers & onions, awesome!


Perfect!

Still have to wait 10 days to try it out but hey, been taking my mind off dieting by writing out recipes, meals and ideas to bulk out meals to reduce the cost. Not short of money but it's nice to save where you can! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Still have to wait 10 days to try it out but hey, been taking my mind off dieting by writing out recipes, meals and ideas to bulk out meals to reduce the cost. Not short of money but it's nice to save where you can! :thumbup1:


Seriously, you cant go wrong with it, its so versatile and you can make/do loads with it that when Im not dieting, Ive usually got a shelf in my fridge full of it, bloomin love the stuff!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> I just cleaned morrisons out haha


 mg: Well all I can say is that its a good job Im dieting and that you havent just cleaned my local Morrisons out or there would be trouble! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got 4 tubs, lets see what it's like.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Morrisons has a really strange powder taste to it. Sainsburys for me then Asda/waitrose (golden acre). As mentioned tescos is absolutely vile. I just mix it with a muller light cherry yoghurt before bed. Tastes bang on.


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Got 3 tubs today, made a PB and quark sandwich before, mmmm, tried it in a whey shake also, YUM


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Fage 0% fat Greek yoghurt and Quark I have in the punnet load in my fridge... love both


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

hmmmm I just bough tesco version lol


----------



## Al Pacino 10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Currently mixing Quark 250g with 40g dried fruit for bed time snack, oh and I love the sainsburys one.

Al.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

@Keeks finally tried quark and it's amazing! Even having it plain on oatcakes or rice cakes is such a good bedtime snack. 5/5 for quark


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> @Keeks finally tried quark and it's amazing! Even having it plain on oatcakes or rice cakes is such a good bedtime snack. 5/5 for quark


Yay!!!! Another quark convert, woo hoo! Fab isnt it!?!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes had it in a toasted baguette mixed with tuna and Tabasco sauce was awesome. Will definitely be stocking up over the weekend


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I read about quark a while back, went to tescos to buy some, and was pretty gutted tbh, it was sh!t.

So now I read tescos is a sh!t version. Today I popped into morrisons and got some, just waiting to finish my shift so that I can try some.

Im unsure what to do with it though, mix with choc orange whey? choc whey? something else?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i got some from asda now too. The plan is to use sugar free jelly with it to make a cheese cake


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I read about quark a while back, went to tescos to buy some, and was pretty gutted tbh, it was sh!t.
> 
> So now I read tescos is a sh!t version. Today I popped into morrisons and got some, just waiting to finish my shift so that I can try some.
> 
> Im unsure what to do with it though, mix with choc orange whey? choc whey? something else?


A lot of people do that yes and is basically like eating chocolate cheesecake!

I've only bought the tesco one so far and loved it, what supermarket brands do people prefer when buying quark?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

hate quark, think i will stick to the cottage cheese!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Morrisons or Sainsburys are the best. Easier to mix.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Just this second finished half a tub. Love the stuff


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

just bought my first tub from asda reading all the hype.


----------

